# Database Discussions > MySQL >  MySQL server HELP !!!

## iisUser

Hello,
I have MySQL server running on Win2000 with IIS-5.0. There ere about 3000 users with databases. After 3-4 hours, all users getting error messages 'Cannot connect to MySQL server at localhost (10051)'. WinMySQLAdmin can not connect to MySQL server too! Restarting of mysql service does not solves the problem. After system reboot problem goes away, but after 3-4 hours returns.
Here is my.ini file:

[mysqld]
basedir=C:/mysql
tmpdir=C:/mysql/tmp
datadir=E:/mysql/data
port=3306
set-variable=key_buffer=16M
skip-innodb
set-variable = max_connections=1000
set-variable = flush_time = 600


Can someone help me with advice please?
Thank you for your time.

----------


## greenman

There are lots of possible reasons, and you don't give enough information to find it. You can look on this page for some ideas. This kind of error is quite common, and you can also have a look at the MySQL WIN32 mailing list to see some of the suggestions here. Also, have a look at the changelog here. Perhaps it's a bug and you'll need to upgrade - you don't mention which version you're running.

----------


## iisUser

Thank you for your reply, greenman!
I have the latest MySQL version (3.23.55).
I have red all that stuff you gave me.
I have spent 2 hours, but I have not find any helpful information for me.
I have made one test esterday. I have restarted MySQL service every 2 hours. Everything was OK wihin 16 hours. Then I went to sleep. Today morning I got the same problem as always.
Thank you for your time.
iisUser

----------


## greenman

Maybe it's worth getting some support from MySQL themselves? It's probably something specific on your machine, perhaps another application interfering. If you give someone from MySQL AB access to the machine they may be able to find an answer quickly - I don't think it's something that can be answered easily through a forum.

----------


## iisUser

Thank you for your answer, greenman.
As I know, MYSQL takes money for such help. BIG money. That is not my way.

----------

